# export mail accounts?



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Is it possible to export mail accounts from mail? 

I can't find this option.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Not quite sure what you are asking for. 

Export it to where? A text file? Another program? Synchronize with another Mac? 

Export what? The account info, or all the email?


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

account info.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

You can synchronize this with another Mac through .Mac. You may find other mail programs can load the info from Mail. Not sure, I don't use other email programs. 

For the few pieces of info that make up the Account info, it's easier to write them down then to go looking for an export solution.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I use the "import" option on other mail programs to accomplish this task, just like mail "imports" from any other mail program.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

the difficult task comes in when its setting up the account on another computer... and .mac isnt an option at this time.


----------

